# anyone for 'awe' pictures??



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

yep great pic's


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

love the pic's aww!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful pictures,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awwwwwww wow lovely pics


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........................What camera did you used?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pics and pup very sweet


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

Very cute pics! Love the last one


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

Elena said:


> aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........................What camera did you used?


i think a couple were taken with my fuji S5500 and some with the canon EOS 400D.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

cute pictures


----------

